# Ever wear chinos of a color other than khaki or nantucket red (or "olive")?



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

What color? On what occasions? What's the tradly status of this?

I'm thinking of getting a pair of light blue... for me, green or yellow would be too GTH. I hate olive, but let that go for another thread. What about navy?


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Navy blue.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

Navy as well.


----------



## gindrinker22 (Sep 11, 2005)

Here are a few other colors of trousers I wear during the summer. Here come the jokes I am sure.

https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nomorestitiches020tn9.jpg

https://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nomorestitiches021ey1.jpg

https://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=81e2greenqe7.jpg


----------



## BeauJest (May 19, 2007)

Nathan Detroit said:


> What color? On what occasions? What's the tradly status of this?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a pair of light blue... for me, green or yellow would be too GTH. I hate olive, but let that go for another thread. What about navy?


I've got an old pair of powder blue Dockers I like.


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

Hobson said:


> Navy as well.


Two votes for navy, but doesn't it seem to shake up the conventions? The only other time we wear navy on our legs is with a navy wool suit--blue jeans not being navy. Powder blue seems less of an eyebrow raiser.

Then again, navy is a great color, looks great on lots of people.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I have navy but I never wear them. Medium blue, yes. Various shades of off-white, variously referred to as "stone," "pumice," "Last Days of Pompeii," etc., yes. No yellow or lime green for me.

I found a light gray pair once. Kinda liked 'em.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

In addition to the more popular khaki colors, I have pairs in both light green and yellow. While these certainly don't see as much use as the more conventional colors, they can be a nice change when the right occasssion presents itsself!


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

I wear these...https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod65891361&catId=cat200046...in what they call "Pilot Blue". Nice color and looks good with Topsiders and a polo or OCBD.

I like olive chinos, but only chinos. Don't have any Reds and not sure if I ever will...

Let the attack begin!

:icon_smile_wink: ,

TT:teacha:


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Aside from the usual shades of non-committal tan that Patrick listed (stone/wheat/etc.), I'll wear pink, yellow, N. Reds, lime green (poplin, actually), and various embroidered (whales, skull/bones, lobsters) and printed (paisley) trou this summer.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Navy
Yellow
Green


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I wear poplin pants in light blue. I am just not a big fan of navy pants.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Taking a peek in my closet...navy, tan, olive, stone, two shades of reds, lime green & melon orange.

Brian


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> I have navy but I never wear them. Medium blue, yes. Various shades of off-white, variously referred to as "stone," "pumice," "Last Days of Pompeii," etc., yes. No yellow or lime green for me.
> 
> I found a light gray pair once. Kinda liked 'em.


Pretty much the same for me. I can't seem to find a way to work my navy blue chinos into the wardrobe.

"There stands the pants"


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I never liked navy chinos. If you wear them with a light colored shirt, the bottom half is just too dark and there is too much contrast, and if you wear them with a dark shirt the whole thing is just too dark.

The only chinos I have that aren't khaki or Reds are Polo light blue oxford cloth. There's a pic somewhere in the What Are You Wearing thread.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

wnh said:


> I never liked navy chinos. If you wear them with a light colored shirt, the bottom half is just too dark and there is too much contrast, and if you wear them with a dark shirt the whole thing is just too dark.


Plus, you get the dreaded "high school custodian" vibe going. 

I, too, own a pair navy blue chinos, but seldom wear them. When I do, it's usually with a pink OCBD.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Khaki, Navy, Olive, Grey, and Stone are staples.

This summer I've been doing White Ducks, Reds, Coral, and Light green.


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

wnh said:


> I never liked navy chinos. If you wear them with a light colored shirt, the bottom half is just too dark and there is too much contrast, and if you wear them with a dark shirt the whole thing is just too dark.
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I wondered why we, most of us, don't wear navy chinos... that explains it.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*chinos*

Navy chinos have a service sector look.

I never went for anything but khaki -in the old days most other colors didnt take dyes well.-since they were all cotton.

the flamboyant poplins are really social/party-maybe w/navy or seersucker jacket--
some folks look good in the olive trou but to me thats a 90s thing.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I used to wear Navy trousers particularly chinos until I read how horrible it was on this site. Now I can't even wear my navy flannels without a complex. Sometimes I pull them out and try to convince myself to put them on, but it's true several shades of gray all look better.


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

I wear Khaki, British Khaki, Stone, and Taupe (similar to Olive) chinos. I don't like Navy chinos. I have a pair which are used exclusively for yard work. Since I perform yard work very infrequently, the Navy chinos see little actual use. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

I wear navy and mid/light blue in addition to khaki ( dark and desert) and stone. I have one pair of olive but they don't get much wear. I like the contrast of a light shirt with navy chinos - apparently it suits my colouring to have contrasts. 

LM


----------



## southernstunna (Mar 14, 2007)

I've always liked the baby blue shirt/navy blue pants combination. Although, the only time I would wear navy pants is the winter. I save my pinks, whites, yellows, and reds for the summer months.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Nathan Detroit said:


> Two votes for navy, but doesn't it seem to shake up the conventions? The only other time we wear navy on our legs is with a navy wool suit--blue jeans not being navy. Powder blue seems less of an eyebrow raiser.
> 
> Then again, navy is a great color, looks great on lots of people.


I know this is going to be received as blasphemy and likely to have me excommunicted from the TRAD forum but most men will look far better in navy twill, poplin or cord trousers (providing they are fitted properly) than in the same trouser in khaki, cement, stone, or any of the "appropriate" shades. Try this test yourself. Next time you're at your golf course, or a ball game, or anywhere else khakis are worn by the multitudes, notice how they really look on most men. Maybe I'm more sensitive to this because I am "fuller figured" and have short legs (6' tall with a 28.5" inseam) but it's taken me almost 30 years to accept the fact that they don't flatter me. To each his own and I certainly don't want to take away the joy of khaki from anyone but I've pretty well retired mine and won't replace them.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't wear my navy chinos all that often, but it surprises me how many members really don't like them. On patriotic holidays I'll pair them w/ a red shirt and I've been known to wear burgundy shirts w/ them as well. To eah their own though.

Brian


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

wnh said:


> I never liked navy chinos. If you wear them with a light colored shirt, the bottom half is just too dark and there is too much contrast, and if you wear them with a dark shirt the whole thing is just too dark.


I have always felt this way, too.

I have always felt the need to have some navy pants just to provide a change of pace from all my tan/khaki pants.

Chinos are often too "fuzzy" in Navy for some reason. Also, when they fade, they look terrible. Navy poplin might be alright. If I ever see a pair of Bills on ebay in my size, I would go for it.

I do have a blue pair of LE chinos (kind of fuzzy) for fall/winter.

I think they are too dark for summer, as well. I think a light blue is much nicer.

I do like olive as a contrast to all the brown/tan pants I have.

Summer is great for reds and green, light yellow, etc.

end of ramble.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Nantucket is not a colour that goes down well here in Old Blighty:icon_smile_wink: 

I was thinking about a pair of chinos in this red when my wife stopped me and said that she would not be seen with me in such bright trousers!

Hardly anyone wears brightly coloured trousers here and whenever companies like CT sell red chinos they end up with vast quantites in the sales. This goes for some of the other brighter or more unusual ( to us) colours here too - like greens other than olive, or yellows. 

I look at some of the trousers in the Orvis catalogue and think " who would wear those!!"

So I think in the UK we are very conservative about the colours of chinos we wear - pretty much limited to khaki colours, stone, navy and olive.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I think maybe navy chinos dont always float the boat because we often wear blue shirts and blue and blue is too much blue.

I wear white, pink, yellow, lime green...all those colors I have trousers in.

Danny


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

I do agree with this too much blue thing. I hate a blue shirt worn with blue trousers - and possessing a lot of blue shirts myself I always have a struggle deciding what to match with my navy trousers.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

Leather man said:


> Nantucket is not a colour that goes down well here in Old Blighty:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> I was thinking about a pair of chinos in this red when my wife stopped me and said that she would not be seen with me in such bright trousers!
> 
> ...


Take a look in John Brocklehursts in Bakewell and you are likely to see quite a few brightly coloured pairs of trousers particually in the winter months when they have bright yellows, reds, russets and oranges, although I do agree that on the whole you would encounter very few people wearing brightly coloured trousers in the UK.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

My husband has navy chinos. They're sort of a jeans substitute and they seem to look better in the fall, with something like a beige shetland. He has a tattersall shirt with navy, burgundy and green he will wear with them. 

He doesn't wear them very much.


----------



## Andy S. (Mar 27, 2007)

I like this outfit. I will swap in a yellow or other red polo, weejuns, and different belts, but I find that this combo compliments the beloved Masters shirt while giving the navy chinos a place in my wardrobe.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Chinos in other colors: Navy, brown, white. I don't care for navy pants in cotton. They fade in spots and look grungy too easily. Like brown, love white.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Andy S. said:


> I like this outfit. I will swap in a yellow or other red polo, weejuns, and different belts, but I find that this combo compliments the beloved Masters shirt while giving the navy chinos a place in my wardrobe.


Hey, V-dubU, I think I found the Invisible Man?


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

I find a pair a navy chinos from BB to be a useful step between plain khakis and wool trousers. I usually wear mine with a white ground tattersall containing at least one blue stripe. They also provide me a chance to bring out my black Alden loafers I snagged cheap on E-bay. I agree that navy with a blue OCBD is too much blue. 

Scott


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Pink shirt


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

gindrinker22 said:


> https://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=81e2greenqe7.jpg


I know this is old but who makes those?


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Stone, pewter, brown, gray and various middle shades of blue. Nothing bright.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Navy
Stone
Slate
Light Blue
Light Turquoise
Bright Green
Pale Yellow
Peach


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

This might be what you are looking for

Here is another pair https://www.castawayclothing.com/men/harbor-pants-embroidered/harbor-pant-black-martini.html



a!!!!1 said:


> I know this is old but who makes those?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

a!!!!1 said:


> I know this is old but who makes those?


The tag says "Orvis."


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Bright Green
> Pale Yellow
> Peach


These are the colors I want next. I've done green and red in shorts and made it home unaccosted. Now I'd like to live more dangerously.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Black, green, brown,grey, mustard, navy, beige, cream and one pair that were almost white.

Is it just me or is it the case that quite a lot of people, not just here but everywhere, don't actually know what colour khaki is? This is khaki: )


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

C. Sharp said:


> This might be what you are looking for
> 
> Here is another pair https://www.castawayclothing.com/men/harbor-pants-embroidered/harbor-pant-black-martini.html


Thanks, those are similar enough.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Navy
Powder Blue
Seafoam Green
Pink
Salmon

Looking for orange...


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Lands End has a color called "gull grey." If grey could be a pastel this would be it. I got them in chino and jean form. Goes with my hair. (Gack.)

^ Orvis has variations of orange, look for "surfwashed chino" or something like that.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

smujd said:


> Navy
> Powder Blue
> Seafoam Green
> Pink
> ...


Pretty sure VV has some, they have a LOT of colors. BB 346 had some orange shorts last time I looked so I'd assume they have pants too.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

chino colors listed according to frequency of wearing:

tan
stone
olive
copper
medium blue (a summer color)
red
navy
gray
brown

All solids. I don't wear jeans so the navy is a substitute that provides a nice contrast with camel tones in a sweater or jacket.

(I also have a pair of white with tan pinstripes that I almost never wear).


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

a!!!!1 said:


> Pretty sure VV has some, they have a LOT of colors. BB 346 had some orange shorts last time I looked so I'd assume they have pants too.


Actually just realized BB has washed chinos in orange too. If you've never tried them they're a lot more comfortable than the normal ones.


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker (Sep 9, 2009)

Nathan Detroit said:


> What color? On what occasions? What's the tradly status of this?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a pair of light blue... for me, green or yellow would be too GTH. I hate olive, but let that go for another thread. What about navy?


Gray
Black
Green
French Vanilla
Taupe


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Arsenic
Gamboge
Xanadu


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

Nathan Detroit said:


> What color? On what occasions? What's the tradly status of this?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a pair of light blue... for me, green or yellow would be too GTH. I hate olive, but let that go for another thread. What about navy?


Have a look at these colors....some nice variety....

https://us.dockers.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=3896931&cp=2271557.3691949


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

gindrinker22 said:


> Here are a few other colors of trousers I wear during the summer. Here come the jokes I am sure.
> 
> https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nomorestitiches020tn9.jpg
> 
> ...


Seriously, the pink looks great. I give you credit for having the nads to pull it off.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Anyone know a source of any oxford cloth pants?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

LE has some.


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

Apart from the various khaki shades and olive and white, I have Bills in a light blue (usually wear with a seersucker jacket and white bucks) and a light green (usually navy blazer and Alden #8 LHS).


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Currently:

Stone (wearing now)
Khaki
Navy
Olive
Dark brown
Light gray
Medium gray
"Gull" gray from LE (don't like)
Pale blue that I never liked much and now has food stain that I can't get out

I used to wear navy a lot but don't much anymore, maybe once a month, but it's not like I made a blanket choice. Love stone the most and I ignore the seasonal rule -- wear them year-round (like them with a gray birdseye Harris tweed jacket in the winter). The dark brown has the same kind of fading problem as navy. Love them with a light brown tweed jacket, but they don't stay nice very long.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

crs said:


> Love stone the most and I ignore the seasonal rule -- wear them year-round (like them with a gray birdseye Harris tweed jacket in the winter). The dark brown has the same kind of fading problem as navy. Love them with a light brown tweed jacket, but they don't stay nice very long.


Another stone fan, I wear it more than khaki, and year round too.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Here is an example of navy and brown chinos. Excuse the bad pics, but it gives you an idea. I like brown a lot more than navy.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Re: chinos, I can't do brown, black, or gray.

Almost anything else goes.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

I would check with any store that carries Berle. Also Castaway and Orvis carry them from time to time. Currently Ben Silver has some oxford cloth shorts in a limited size range for sale.



Hardiw1 said:


> Anyone know a source of any oxford cloth pants?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I could imagine brown and gray being acceptable in limited circumstances, but not trad ones.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Hardiw1 said:


> Anyone know a source of any oxford cloth pants?


J. Crew has them in a few different colors in their Bowery line.


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> I could imagine brown and gray being acceptable in limited circumstances, but not trad ones.


I have a pair of Hickey Freeman brown (almost chocolate) trousers that I purchased off the exchange a while back. I usually pair it with a OCBD, tie and jacket. Works fine in most business situations for me.


----------



## KJD89 (Aug 10, 2011)

I've got a pair of navy chinos that never see the light of day, and not just because they're not great fitting - they just don't really serve a purpose. I'd rather just wear jeans. 
I've got a brown pair that don't get as much use, just because I'm not sure what shoes to wear with them/I don't have shoes to wear with them. I'm looking to change that, however, as I do love the colour.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Navy chinos might work with a blue/white seersucker jacket. I can't think of what to pair brown with but yellow, and it seems a little UPS to me.

Of course, we all know U*S*PS is trad, not UPS.


----------

